# TUG joins priceline.com affiliate program!



## TUGBrian

So we were recently accepted into the priceline.com affiliate program meaning we can now put priceline links to air/rental car promos and discounts on TUG pages!

We know tons of TUG members and visitors to the forums use many websites to compare airline tickets,  rental cars as well as Cruise Vacations!

For those of you that do if you perform those searches thru the TUG links that will begin appearing on pages...you also support TUG in the process!

here are two links you can use to search both air/car rentals for your next vacation, and we would love to hear feedback from you on how it worked compared to other discount travel price sites!

*Priceline.com Air Travel TUG affiliate link* < click
*
*
*Priceline.com Car Rentals TUG affiliate link* <click


*Priceline.com Cruise Vacation TUG affiliate link* <click


*Priceline.com Hotel TUG Affiliate Link* < Click



note that these links take you to the priceline.com main pages for searching air/car rentals, but provide a tracking link so that any purchase or confirmations are contributed to TUG and thus we get a % of whatever you book!

For those of you already making travel arrangements, we certainly hope you will use these links if you are a regular priceline.com browser!


----------



## Panina

Will do.  Can you place this as a sticky so we easily can find the links?


----------



## TUGBrian

done


----------



## TUGBrian

added link for cruise searches as well!


----------



## Coach Boon

Nice to see that TUG can get a % off the booking. 
I do have a question as I've never used Priceline. I'm familiar with how it works especially in regards to blind booking hotels which is the reason I don't use them. How is their service if you book through them? There are often problems in using OTA's and their ability to service a problem like the booking was never done or the room has been switched. I'd hate to think I'd be standing on the pier watching my warm weather escape sail on or worse, pay high last minute re-booking the cruise. If this question should be posted elsewhere let me know. Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

no problem posting it here, sadly I dont have a good answer for you for that particular question!

we didnt want to promote the hotel side as it would conflict with rental ads posted in the marketplace so we just stuck with car/air/cruise links.


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> no problem posting it here, sadly I dont have a good answer for you for that particular question!
> 
> we didnt want to promote the hotel side as it would conflict with rental ads posted in the marketplace so we just stuck with car/air/cruise links.


I do not think a hotel link to priceline would have been a problem.  Many times a rental is not available in the marketplace that one wants so they then search for hotels. 

I use price line and would  preferred to go thru Tug for hotels.  Maybe you can put a hotel link in the sticky for us to use if we choose.


----------



## TUGBrian

added link to hotel side.


----------



## Panina

I used the TUG hotel link to Priceline today and  used the express deal option and got Doubletree Hilton. I paid, total with taxes and fees, $105.97 versus $221.31 if I directly used the Hilton Honors site with an additional discount I would have received for AAA. 

I saved $115.34 and TUG got credit.  I have used the Priceline Express deal many times in the past with great savings and now I am happy I can go thru TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

interesting, perhaps it takes a bit to show up as a conversion but todays report doesnt show anything for us.

will wait to see tomorrow, but thanks for thinking of us either way! =)


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> interesting, perhaps it takes a bit to show up as a conversion but todays report doesnt show anything for us.
> 
> will wait to see tomorrow, but thanks for thinking of us either way! =)


Just did it at 9:40 pm.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah ok...thats probably not unreasonable to assume that isnt going to show up in 60min in a report...ill look tomorrow =)


----------



## TUGBrian

wanted to update and report that it did show up after 24 hours!  thanks again (and for the other folks who have started to book thru the links!)


----------



## jjking42

Do we still get FF miles when booking on air on Priceline ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnson

I did a double check - first looking at the Priceline, then directly with the airline.  It was $200 CHEAPER going directly to the airline site.  Priceline is NOT a good deal


----------



## b2bailey

jarnson said:


> I did a double check - first looking at the Priceline, then directly with the airline.  It was $200 CHEAPER going directly to the airline site.  Priceline is NOT a good deal


It depends...
I've used Priceline for many years. Many great hotels. Recently, car rentals have been less on Price line then direct with Hertz or others.


----------



## CPNY

b2bailey said:


> It depends...
> I've used Priceline for many years. Many great hotels. Recently, car rentals have been less on Price line then direct with Hertz or others.


I almost always use Priceline for rental cars.


----------



## dioxide45

jarnson said:


> I did a double check - first looking at the Priceline, then directly with the airline.  It was $200 CHEAPER going directly to the airline site.  Priceline is NOT a good deal


Not sure you can use a single instance of a single flight and route to judge an entire website and how good of a deal it is. There are thousands of transactions done a day on Priceline.


----------



## jarnson

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure you can use a single instance of a single flight and route to judge an entire website and how good of a deal it is. There are thousands of transactions done a day on Priceline.


i guess it's a case of "do your homework!!"


----------

